# Quick clip & dry



## grow student (Jul 10, 2007)

Don't know really where to post this - so I'll post it here...
Going towards 9 weeks flowering bag seed, CFL all the way thru
No current pics...
2 of the girls lower 6 branches trichs are cloudy so I want to cut and sample
these lower branches (less than 30% of whole plant)...
My questions are 1 is there a particular way or manner to cut these branches and not effect the remaining ie close to the stem, on an angle etc?
Question 2 is what would be the quickest drying method to be able to sample asap due to the fact that I want more of a head high opposed to a body high or couch lock and I don't want the trichs to change up knowing that the window from head to body is small?
Oh yeah... sativa indica mix 4.5 feet tall more indica than sativa
Thanks for any and all responses !!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2007)

*Sup mang. We just cut them off the branch and set them on top of our light. Don't really like doing it but it's ok just for a sample.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 10, 2007)

What I do is turn the oven on 250 degrees for about 30 min then turn it off. Put the bud in the oven for 30 min. I've used this method with great success.


----------



## grow student (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks TBG & BBP 
Quick question for both of you
TBG - how long should I leave it on the reflector (cfl grow)? Thanks
BBP - should I sit it on aluminum foil in the oven or wrap it loosely or what???
Thanks
I will post a smoke report later........


----------



## grow student (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey people...did the oven thing wasnt the best tasting, slight heady buzz but will definently let her go another week or so...thanks for the tips guys......will harvest, dry & cure correctly...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 11, 2007)

> will harvest, dry & cure correctly


Nothing compares.


----------

